# A3 8L Cluster swap, no backlight



## Tektronik (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi 

I Have A3 8L cluster (8L0 920 980N , ENG Diesel), i swapped it to Seat Cordoba from 96r.

It works fine, but i have no backlight and "lights on" warning lamp

Pins 15 (Terminal 58d) and 20 (Terminal 58s) connected but no reaction 


Sorry for my bad English


----------

